# Dynaudio Powered Monitor Review: Discussion Thread



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

*Dynaudio BM5A Powered Monitor Review*​ 
*For The Full Review:* *Click Here!!*http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...668-dynaudio-bm5a-powered-monitor-review.html








 

*Summary:* According to the manual, "The BM5A is designed as a near to mid-field monitor and can be equally well used in both stereo and surround setups. Optimal performance is achieved is achieved when positioned 1-3 meters from the listener." Listening to these monitors has revealed this statement to be true. Dynaudio monitors are found in recording studios around the world, and they sounded excellent as home speakers. Dynaudio's recommendation of placement "1-3 meters from the listener" was not a concern for in _my_ listening room, but may be in yours. They may not be the best fit for a large room.

The Dynaudios do not have the deep bass of the B&Ws or Kefs that I have owned, but they image at least as well as any speaker that has been in my room. The midrange was extremely revealing. Some may find it _too_ revealing as recordings were not shown any mercy; they are NOT "polite" speakers. Great recordings sounded _great_, but bad recordings sounded..._bad_. This may be due to the BM5As being designed for use as studio monitors. The two 50 watt amplifiers in these speakers may seem a bit modest in these days of 500 watt monoblocks, but I never lacked power or volume. The one weak point was the deep bass; it just is not there. The speakers have plenty of punch and are quite articulate, but they need a subwoofer for true full range sound reproduction. 

The bottom line is would I recommend these speakers? The current version has a revised tweeter and _should_ be a closer match to the Focus series. The idea of having the amplifier section built into the speaker appeals to _me_ as it means less gear on an already crowded rack; some may find this to be a limiting factor as you can not experiment with different amplifiers. Given the peak power and efficiency rating of the speaker, you can expect a maximum SPL of ~117dB (at one meter). That should be enough volume for anyone! I have not heard the series II monitors that are currently available, but based on my time with the "old" BM5As, I am letting my cash do the recommending. I plan on buying 2 (or 4) BM5AIIs and going with an all Dynaudio speaker system.


*For The Full Review:* *Click Here!!*http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...668-dynaudio-bm5a-powered-monitor-review.html


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Gary,
Great Review. I have written probably close to a thousand times about my fondness for Dynaudio alongside Focal, and Thiel. It is going to be one of the 3 that I am going to switch to next as I have been using Electrostatic Speakers for well over a decade and in my HT for over 5 Years and it is time to at least change up my HT.

I cannot believe how (for Dynaudio) reasonable the BM5A's are. I love the Esotec Tweeter and think there might be none finer for all around Music Listening. The Focal Beryllium Tweeter is 1b to me and I honestly go back and forth between which of the 3 brands I am switching to next. Right now, I am leaning towards Focal 1038be's to replace the Vantages and 1027be's to replace the Vistas along with the matching CC. However, last month, it was Thiel so it will probably be whichever I am fixated on when the wheel stops.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks! 

I doubt that you can go wrong with Dynaudio, Focal or Thiel! I also like (and have owned) Kef Reference and B&W 800 series.

The BM5As are great...even better considering the price AND you get 2 50 watt amps per speaker.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review Gary! :T

I would love to be able to listen to the Dynaudios, but the only ones available near me are from the Xcite line (X-32s) and the reviews are just not that favorable.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks!!

I've heard (sorry for the pun) similar things about the Excite line; it uses a different tweeter and midrange unit. The cool thing-IMHO- about the BM line is that you actually get Dynaudio's "higher end" drivers (Esotec tweeter) for a budget price. They have their limitations, but what they do they do well. 

I am quite interested in hearing the Mk.II version as it's supposed to be a little better than the original version.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Gary... I know I am late in saying so, but you did an excellent job on the review... thanks!


----------



## Orbitron (Jul 14, 2012)

Gary, curious if you or anyone else has demoed the 110A's. If so, what is the main difference compared to the BM5A.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Orbitron said:


> Gary, curious if you or anyone else has demoed the 110A's. If so, what is the main difference compared to the BM5A.


I have not heard the 110As, but I DID call Dynaudio to get some details about the differences:

"The Focus seems strikingly similar to their BM5A series; they look almost identical and share many of the same specs. They are not, however, the same speaker. _According to Dynaudio, the Focus series is specifically designed for home use; it employs "upscale" drivers specifically "voiced" for the home environment as opposed to near-field monitoring. The cabinets also offer a range of various "real wood veneers and glossy lacquers allow(ing) the Focus to easily fit into every room and décor scheme_." 

So, aside from cosmetic differences, the 110As are "voiced" for the home. My guess is that they are a bit more forgiving (not *hyper*-detailed). I actually meant to post a follow-up that shows just how detailed the BM5As are:

At the beginning of Floyd's "_Shine On_..." there is a sound that I always thought were chimes. From the review:

"Imaging is defiantly a strong point of these speakers. The chimes at the beginning of _Shine on You Crazy Diamond Pt.1-5_ hung above the right speaker as if suspended in space; the treble was clear and, perhaps, a bit bright."

On closer "inspection" with the SA-CD through BM5As, I will go out on a limb and state that the sound of ringing "chimes" is actually the tinkling of wine glasses. :scratch:


----------

